# Milan: anche Mirabelli furioso dopo il KO contro la Samp



## admin (25 Settembre 2017)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, ieri dopo la sconfitta contro la Samp sia Fassone che Mirabelli erano letteralmente furiosi con tutti. C'è stato, nel post partita, un vertice a porte chiuse tra AD, DS e allenatore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Settembre 2017)

Anche te qualche colpa ce l'hai. Chi li ha scelti i giocatori insieme all'asino? Se quest'anno dovesse andare male salta pure la tua testa. I cinesi non fanno sconti: se lavori male sei out.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, ieri dopo la sconfitta contro la Samp sia Fassone che Mirabelli erano letteralmente furiosi con tutti. C'è stato, nel post partita, un vertice a porte chiuse tra AD, DS e allenatore.



Io resto della mia idea : c'era una campagna acquisti pre-bonucci e poi ne abbiamo avuta una post-bonucci.
L'acquisto di leo ha cambiato i piani in corsa.
Siamo molto indietro nella costruzione della squadra, non abbiamo trovato la giusta amalgama.
Questa difesa a tre sembrava la panacea di tutti i mali ma forse erano solo i nostri avversari ad essere scarsi o forse è il mister che sbaglia le scelte.
Io stimo montella e vorrei rimanesse però deve fare in fretta a trovare la sua squadra e i suoi uomini.
Inaccettabile tirare zero volte verso la porta della samp, oggi è il giorno delle critiche e delle analisi ma sul campo si deve lavorare e pure di brutto.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche te qualche colpa ce l'hai. Chi li ha scelti i giocatori insieme all'asino? Se quest'anno dovesse andare male salta pure la tua testa. I cinesi non fanno sconti: se lavori male sei out.



Aggiungo che è da Luglio che in molti diciamo che la rosa era monca per QUALSIASI modulo.


----------



## cubase55 (25 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche te qualche colpa ce l'hai. Chi li ha scelti i giocatori insieme all'asino? Se quest'anno dovesse andare male salta pure la tua testa. I cinesi non fanno sconti: se lavori male sei out.



Secondo me, sentono già il fiato dei cinesi , sul collo ...


----------



## neoxes (25 Settembre 2017)

Se non potevamo permetterci Bonucci e non era previsto il passaggio a 5 dietro, allora sono degli incompetenti, lui e Montella.


----------



## cris (25 Settembre 2017)

In ogni caso Mirabelli ha le sue colpe, che razza di modulo avevano in testa quando han fatto il mercato?

Pure un non vedente capiva che la squadra era incompleta per qualsiasi modulo possibile.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Settembre 2017)

Facesse autocritica invece, Borini a sette milioni chi lo ha voluto? Per non parlare del mercato senza programmazione


----------



## Milo (25 Settembre 2017)

Hanno voluto approfittare dell’affare bonucci senza rendersi conto che lui non sa giocare con la difesa a 4 e la nostra squadra non sa giocare con la difesa a 3 (escluso qualche giocatore arrivato a giugno), senza leo avremmo continuato sicuramente col 4-3-3 e puntato a un top esterno.


----------



## Black (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, ieri dopo la sconfitta contro la Samp sia Fassone che Mirabelli erano letteralmente furiosi con tutti. C'è stato, nel post partita, un vertice a porte chiuse tra AD, DS e allenatore.



e per fortuna che c'è qualcuno di furioso ed arrabbiato. Perchè Montella ride sempre, per lui non è mai un problema anche se perdiamo.


----------



## Black (25 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io resto della mia idea : c'era una campagna acquisti pre-bonucci e poi ne abbiamo avuta una post-bonucci.
> L'acquisto di leo ha cambiato i piani in corsa.
> Siamo molto indietro nella costruzione della squadra, non abbiamo trovato la giusta amalgama.



purtroppo lo temo anch'io. E se è così è stato un gravissimo errore di Mirabelli. Bonucci è un giocatore importante, ma se hanno sconvolto i piani di mercato e modulo per lui hanno fatto un grave errore strategico. Non stiamo parlando di Messi o CR7 o comunque di un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2017)

Mi chiedo veramente di cosa parliamo..mercato sbagliato? Ma se eravamo tutti in brodo di giuggiole fino a metà Luglio..
Non sarà arrivato l'esterno sinistro e davanti Kalinic non è aubameyang (che comunque ormai è certo abbiamo provato a prendere) ma non mi dite che sta squadra non ha i giocatori per fare un campionato buono, abbiamo preso tutta gente pronta, giovane ma di buon livello e con attitudine a giocare bene.

Mirabelli può aver cannato qualceh operazione, come tutti, ma Montella ha per le mani una rosa assolutamente in grade di arrivare al 4° posto, quindi si dia una svegliata, prenda decisioni e gestisca la squadra..quello che un tecnico deve fare, non andare in conferenza a cazzeggiare e perdere tempo..sono 3 mesi che ha il gruppo fatto e ancora non ha uno straccio di modulo e almeno 9 titolari


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Settembre 2017)

Siete esageratissimi.
Borini è arrivato con la formula del prestito ed il il costo sarà spalmato su più anni.

Questo terribile mercato ci ha finalmente portato:
2 terzini veri.
1 centrale difensivo serio.
1 trequartista che il 99% del forum voleva.
2 punte (il funzionale ed il giovane).
1 regista arretrato dopo quasi 10 anni.
Il miglior under 21 della scorsa stagione.

Chi non ci sta capendo niente è l'allenatore (si vede anche da come si muovono i giocatori in campo), non certo il DS.

Dire che questo mercato non ha programmazione o si è sbagliato tutto è assolutamente fuori luogo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> purtroppo lo temo anch'io. E se è così è stato un gravissimo errore di Mirabelli. Bonucci è un giocatore importante, ma se hanno sconvolto i piani di mercato e modulo per lui hanno fatto un grave errore strategico. Non stiamo parlando di Messi o CR7 o comunque di un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri.



Esatto. In più poi vedi che ti fa almeno un errore grave in partita, ti costringe a un difensore in più, e per cosa? Per avere, come ieri, dei lanci in avanti molto sterili.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Siete esageratissimi.
> Borini è arrivato con la formula del prestito ed il il costo sarà spalmato su più anni.
> 
> Questo terribile mercato ci ha finalmente portato:
> ...



Per me è sbagliato perché non ragionato. E la prova di ciò è che tra allenatore, media, tifosi, nessuno ha ancora idea di quale modulo debba adottare il Milan. L'idea cambia di settimana in settimana in base agli umori.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Siete esageratissimi.
> Borini è arrivato con la formula del prestito ed il il costo sarà spalmato su più anni.
> 
> Questo terribile mercato ci ha finalmente portato:
> ...



quoto anche le virgole. Il mercato è stato fatto con lucidità e criterio. La squadra secondo tutti i bookmakers era la terza forza del campionato molto vicino al Napoli secondo che è rodatissimo. Che Montella ci stia capendo poco è evidente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Esatto. In più poi vedi che ti fa almeno un errore grave in partita, ti costringe a un difensore in più, e per cosa? Per avere, come ieri, dei lanci in avanti molto sterili.



il difensore in più dipende dai non schemi di montella, se guardi la difesa a tre di gasperini ti accorgi che almeno uno dei tre difensori si sgancia spesso e si ritrova in area avversaria a creare superiorità numerica


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> In ogni caso Mirabelli ha le sue colpe, che razza di modulo avevano in testa quando han fatto il mercato?
> 
> Pure un non vedente capiva che la squadra era incompleta per qualsiasi modulo possibile.



Mirabelli ha poche colpe se l'allenatore non si decide a scegliere un modulo e dei titolari.

Conte alla sua prima stagione in Serie A alla Juventus, decide già a luglio chi deve giocare (silurando persino neoacquisti come Ziegler) e il modulo, abbandonando le sue preferenze per il 4-2-4 per giocare in modo congeniale alla rosa a disposizione.

Montella ancora non ha deciso nulla. Non sa se giocare a tre o a quattro in difesa, non sa chi è l'attaccante titolare (francamente ridicolo) e fa un turn-over schematico anzichè soppesato sulle singole partite. Ancelotti parlava tanto di turn-over, ma non si è mai sognato di far riposare Maldini o Nesta in un match un minimo complicato. Tuttavia, in circostanze analoghe, Montella si permette di far riposare Musacchio per far giocare Zapata.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliato perché non ragionato. E la prova di ciò è che tra allenatore, media, tifosi, nessuno ha ancora idea di quale modulo debba adottare il Milan. L'idea cambia di settimana in settimana in base agli umori.



Su che basi scrivi che "non è ragionato"?

Priorità del Milan 2017/2018:
2 terzini di livello
1 centrale difensivo
1 regista
1 prima punta

A parte il discorso legato al centravanti su cui ci sarebbe da discutere direi che tutti gli obiettivi sono stati centrati con giocatori di livello.
Chi non ha l'idea di come debba giocare il Milan è Montella che, vorrei ricordare, è l'allenatore (ben pagato).
Non si può pensare che Mirabelli sia DS, AD ed allenatore colpevolizzandolo di tutto. Ha il suo ruolo e quello lo fa bene.


----------



## singer (25 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Siete esageratissimi.
> Borini è arrivato con la formula del prestito ed il il costo sarà spalmato su più anni.
> 
> Questo terribile mercato ci ha finalmente portato:
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## cris (25 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mirabelli ha poche colpe se l'allenatore non si decide a scegliere un modulo e dei titolari.
> 
> Conte alla sua prima stagione in Serie A alla Juventus, decide già a luglio chi deve giocare (silurando persino neoacquisti come Ziegler) e il modulo, abbandonando le sue preferenze per il 4-2-4 per giocare in modo congeniale alla rosa a disposizione.
> 
> Montella ancora non ha deciso nulla. Non sa se giocare a tre o a quattro in difesa, non sa chi è l'attaccante titolare (francamente ridicolo) e fa un turn-over schematico anzichè soppesato sulle singole partite. Ancelotti parlava tanto di turn-over, ma non si è mai sognato di far riposare Maldini o Nesta in un match un minimo complicato. Tuttavia, in circostanze analoghe, Montella si permette di far riposare Musacchio per far giocare Zapata.



Sono daccordo, se gia Montella è un mediocre medioman, ci si mette pure la dirigenza che fa un mercato in cui si comprano giocatori non congeniali a nessun modulo preciso, la frittata è fatta. ritengo che le colpe siano 85% Ridolini e 15% società


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo, se gia Montella è un mediocre medioman, ci si mette pure la dirigenza che fa un mercato in cui si comprano giocatori non congeniali a nessun modulo preciso, la frittata è fatta. ritengo che le colpe siano *85% Ridolini e 15% società*



Io direi 85% ridolini e 15% giocatori, lascerei fuori al società.

Quando una società spende 250 milioni comprando gente funzionale NON ESISTE che se anche mancano alcuni tasselli (ma non fondamentali, dato che l'esterno sinistro non mi pare il ruolo che ti cambia una squadra!) si veda una squadra che va in campo come ieri.
Non esiste che non si sappia il modulo
Non esiste che non si abbiano dei titolari almeno per 9/11

Montella è in grossa difficoltà e ha ragione Fax1, forse si doveva cogliere qualche segnale in più già le scorse settimane


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Su che basi scrivi che "non è ragionato"?
> 
> Priorità del Milan 2017/2018:
> 2 terzini di livello
> ...



Allora, i buchi che avevamo e che andavano risolti assolutamente sono stati centrati (Musacchio, Conti, Rodriguez, Biglia, Kessie) e su questo ci siamo, nessuna critica. Ma questi sono giocatori che alla fine vanno bene per tutti i moduli. I problemi sono nati nel momento in cui dovevi decidere se prendere esterni/punte. Hai preso Chalanoglu che è un trequartista, Bonucci che non ci serviva delapidando il budget per il top, Kalinic, Andrè Silva (che non viene nemmeno considerato, non ditemi che è stato scelto con criterio) e Borini. Ditemi se si capisce la logica con cui sono stati presi questi ultimi giocatori. Verso quale modulo si va? Stai davvero andando incontro all'allenatore e alla sua idea di gioco?


----------



## krull (25 Settembre 2017)

La squadra per fare 352 Montella la ha. Ma si è intestardito col 433 fino alla partita cotro la Lazio nonostante non avesse i giocatori per fare quel modulo. Continundo poi a cambiare formazione e passando in continuazione dal 3511 al 352 non sta aiutando in nulla. Inoltre camminiamo e questo non può che essere un errore nella preparazione. Qualche errore anche la società lo ha commesso perchè da metà luglio in poi il mercato è sembrato confusionario, se hai deciso di passare alla difesa a 3 perchè hai cercato di cedere in tutti i modi sia Paletta che Gomez rischiando di rimanere con soli 4 centrali? Perchè si è deciso a mandare via Kucka per tenere Montolivo?


----------



## distinti (25 Settembre 2017)

Furioso o disperato?
Io penso che a -6 dalla capolista, con la possibilità dopo le partite con Inter e Roma di essere a -12 con un distacco importante anche sulle concorrenti per il quarto posto, ci sia il rischio che la stagione sia già fallita visti gli obbiettivi dichiarati.
E che nessuno pensi che si possa entrare in Champions attraverso la vittoria dell'Europa League, non è che si giocherà sempre con il Craiova....


----------



## egidiopersempre (25 Settembre 2017)

anche io penso che il quarto posto (difficile) sia un obbiettivo molto più abbordabile rispetto alla vittoria della EL ... dove piomberanno dalla CL vere e proprie corazzate. L'unico vantaggio della EL è che se veramente il nostro è un problema di amalgama... ed è sicuro che almeno in parte lo sia, potremmo arrivare più preparati alla fase decisiva.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Settembre 2017)

L'unica (enorme) colpa di Mirabelli è quella di aver riconfermato Montella.


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Settembre 2017)

Lui praticamente alla prima esperienza da DS ha sbagliato tantissimo e io lo vado dicendo da agosto.
Non è stato capace di acquistare un esterno......UNO sono andati via prima Deloufeu e poi Niang.
Squadra costruita malissimo con troppi giocatori orizzontali, tanti portatori di palla e nessun giocatore che attacca gli spazi, ad oggi Calha che molti ne tessano le lodi è un acqusito completamente scriteriato, siamo l'unica squadra che ha un straccio di esterno alto rapido che possa saltare l'uomo palla al piede.
Si diceva se Kalinic e silva vengono incontro chi fa il taglio dietro?
Nessuno, ecco ora raccogliamo i frutt.......di Calha può giocare esterno sx.......certo che può, ma non con suso a destra.....

Montella non è un genio, ma aveva un idea in testa e lo hanno mesos in difficoltà nel momento in cui gli hanno preso uno starccio di esterno......uno, l'esterno e la mezzala sx dovevano essere i primi acquisti.
Dove sono?
Hanno preso un trequartista turco che non giocava da sei mesi, bravino con i piedi ma lento e poco adatto alla bagarre.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Lui praticamente alla prima esperienza da DS ha sbagliato tantissimo e io lo vado dicendo da agosto.
> Non è stato capace di acquistare un esterno......UNO sono andati via prima Deloufeu e poi Niang.
> Squadra costruita malissimo con troppi giocatori orizzontali, tanti portatori di palla e nessun giocatore che attacca gli spazi, ad oggi Calha che molti ne tessano le lodi è un acqusito completamente scriteriato, siamo l'unica squadra che ha un straccio di esterno alto rapido che possa saltare l'uomo palla al piede.
> Si diceva se Kalinic e silva vengono incontro chi fa il taglio dietro?
> Nessuno, ecco ora raccogliamo i frutt.......di Calha può giocare esterno sx.......certo che può, ma non con suso a destra.....



Secondo me stiamo sbagliando tutti, me compreso, ma anche molti utenti hanno parlato del nulla per migliaia e migliaia di post.

Montella è stato chiaro, poi gli si può credere oppure no, ma ha detto che il modulo, fin da Bonucci, è stato deciso sarebbe stato il 3 - 5 -2.

Quindi inutile che continuiamo a scrivere dell' esterno SX d'attacco, non è mai stato nei piani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Settembre 2017)

Ovviamente se la prendono con l'unico che non hanno scelto loro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me stiamo sbagliando tutti, me compreso, ma anche molti utenti hanno parlato del nulla per migliaia e migliaia di post.
> 
> Montella è stato chiaro, poi gli si può credere oppure no, ma ha detto che il modulo, fin da Bonucci, è stato deciso sarebbe stato il 3 - 5 -2.
> 
> Quindi inutile che continuiamo a scrivere dell' esterno SX d'attacco, non è mai stato nei piani.



Esattamente, e lo dimostra anche il fatto che non sia arrivato dal mercato nessun rinforzo proprio sugli esterni d'attacco.

Comunque per me la colpa e' solo dell'allenatore visto che il mercato e' stato fatto seguendo le direttive del mister. Quindi non e' giustificabile che arrivati a questo punto, ancora la squadra sia un cantiere cosi aperto, perche capisco che la rosa e' stata rifatta da zero nei suoi titolari ma almeno un modulo certo ci doveva essere, invece per tutta l'estate abbiamo fatto il 4-3-3, poi adesso il 3-5-2 e in futuro chissa'...


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me stiamo sbagliando tutti, me compreso, ma anche molti utenti hanno parlato del nulla per migliaia e migliaia di post.
> 
> Montella è stato chiaro, poi gli si può credere oppure no, ma ha detto che il modulo, fin da Bonucci, è stato deciso sarebbe stato il 3 - 5 -2.
> 
> Quindi inutile che continuiamo a scrivere dell' esterno SX d'attacco, non è mai stato nei piani.



E' una forzatura sta difesa a 3, per coprire un mercato di Agosto che non c'è stato, diversamente non dovevi aspettare di prendere 4 gol con la lazio per giocare 3.
E anche fosse vero ci sono interviste di montella post acquisto di bonucci che parlando di lacune da colmare, e cmq nell'economia di una squdra non puoi non prevedere un mezzo giocatore veloce ina vanti-
Noi non abbiamo velocisti in un gioco che ha due grandezze fondamentali, SPAZIO-TEMPO.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2017)

Lacune o no è una squadra assolutamente in grado di dire la sua...io ci vedo pochi alibi accettabili onestamente


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Settembre 2017)

La juve nei momenti di difficoltà si è stretta attorno ad Allegri.
Questi alla prima difficoltà stanno solo pensando a pararsi il culo e mandano alla sbaraglio il mister, che ha delle colpe, ma non totalitarie assolutamente.
Fassone e MIrabelli come Schettino, salite sulla biscaglina codardi che tra 6 giorni ci giochiamo una finale, codardi, proteggete l'allenatore e la squadra invece di mandarli in prima linea sul fuoco nemico.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> La juve nei momenti di difficoltà si è stretta attorno ad Allegri.
> Questi alla prima difficoltà stanno solo pensando a pararsi il culo e mandano alla sbaraglio il mister, che ha delle colpe, ma non totalitarie assolutamente.
> Fassone e MIrabelli come Schettino, salite sulla biscaglina codardi che tra 6 giorni ci giochiamo una finale, codardi, proteggete l'allenatore e la squadra invece di mandarli in prima linea sul fuoco nemico.



pero c'è da dire che l'allenatore dopo le sconfitte va in conferenza stampa a fare il buffone sparando battute inopportune, quindi un cazziatone ci sta tutto


----------



## Mic (25 Settembre 2017)

lo ripeto qui: montella nel post cagliari o crotone (non ricordo) dice: dovrò avere fantasia quando faccio la formazione perché chi ha costruito la rosa ne ha avuta abbastanza. 
A me mira è piaciuto in questa sessione però alcuni errori ci sono, sia comunicativi che di acquisti. 
Era chiaro come non ci fossero 11 giocatori per un modulo ben preciso. 
Esempio lampante è keita, obbiettivo dichiarato, che non è arrivato e non è stato sostituito con un giocatore simile.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Settembre 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> lo ripeto qui: montella nel post cagliari o crotone (non ricordo) dice: dovrò avere fantasia quando faccio la formazione perché chi ha costruito la rosa ne ha avuta abbastanza.
> A me mira è piaciuto in questa sessione però alcuni errori ci sono, sia comunicativi che di acquisti.
> Era chiaro come non ci fossero 11 giocatori per un modulo ben preciso.
> Esempio lampante è keita, obbiettivo dichiarato, che non è arrivato e non è stato sostituito con un giocatore simile.



Ma si per non parlare della famosa mezzala.. Dai ragazzi, qua nessuno di noi riesce a pensare il modulo ideale.


----------



## Crox93 (25 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Siete esageratissimi.
> Borini è arrivato con la formula del prestito ed il il costo sarà spalmato su più anni.
> 
> Questo terribile mercato ci ha finalmente portato:
> ...



Quoto
Poi Mirabelli ha le sue colpe (in primis la conferma del maiale) però ha fatto un ottimo lavoro.
Questa squadra può lottare per il quarto posto ma con Ridolini solo per il settimo oppure ottavo


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me stiamo sbagliando tutti, me compreso, ma anche molti utenti hanno parlato del nulla per migliaia e migliaia di post.
> 
> Montella è stato chiaro, poi gli si può credere oppure no, ma ha detto che il modulo, fin da Bonucci, è stato deciso sarebbe stato il 3 - 5 -2.
> 
> Quindi inutile che continuiamo a scrivere dell' esterno SX d'attacco, non è mai stato nei piani.



L'hanno deciso da tempo il passaggio a tre dietro, ma Montella ha perso un sacco di tempo continuando col 4-3-3 per tutto luglio e agosto.


----------



## krull (25 Settembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> La juve nei momenti di difficoltà si è stretta attorno ad Allegri.
> Questi alla prima difficoltà stanno solo pensando a pararsi il culo e mandano alla sbaraglio il mister, che ha delle colpe, ma non totalitarie assolutamente.
> Fassone e MIrabelli come Schettino, salite sulla biscaglina codardi che tra 6 giorni ci giochiamo una finale, codardi, proteggete l'allenatore e la squadra invece di mandarli in prima linea sul fuoco nemico.


Ma tu le partite le hai viste perdonami? Come può un dirigente non mettere in riga allenatore e giocatori dopo simili prestazioni? Se questa squadra la avesse in mano Conte saremmo a punteggio pieno. Al 100%. L' allenatore e il suo staff stanno sbagliando tutto quello che possono sbagliare ed anche oltre. Se Montella va in conferenza a dire che con l' acquisto di Bonucci (CHE LUI HA CALDEGGIATO) si era deciso di passare alla difesa a 3 per quale diavolo di motivo non l' ha MAI provata in allenamento prima del post Lazio? Perchè la squadra gioca senza idee e puntualmente viene messa in difficoltà esattamente dove tutti sanno prima ancora dell' inizio della partita stessa? Perchè la squadra non ha miglioramenti nelle trame di gioco e non ha intensità fisica? Le colpe sono della società o di un allenatore che dopo 4 schiaffi a Roma e 2 a Genova va in conferenza a ridere e prima della partita (ed anche dopo) si esalta per 2 statistiche ridicole e palesemente incongruenti con la realtà? No, quiesti sono tutti professionisti. E' giusto che chi comanda critichi chi sta al di sotto e non svolge il proprio lavoro. Non andava fatto pubblicamente? E perchè? Cosa cambia nella testa dei giocatori se tali accuse vengono fatte in tv oltre che negli spogliatoi e a Milanello? Non cambia nulla.


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Settembre 2017)

È risaputo che Fassone e Mirabelli volessero pendere Mancini, o comunque sostituire Montella, ritenuto non adeguato al progetto. Non l'hanno fatto per paura della reazione della piazza. Un errore da dilettanti. 
Prestano troppa attenzione a compiacere la piazza, ma in quel modo non si va in paradiso. Abbiamo rovinato una stagione facendo rimanere un incapace nel quale nemmeno si credeva, e adesso mettere una toppa è quasi impossibile.


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Settembre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È risaputo che Fassone e Mirabelli volessero pendere Mancini, o comunque sostituire Montella, ritenuto non adeguato al progetto. Non l'hanno fatto per paura della reazione della piazza. Un errore da dilettanti.
> Prestano troppa attenzione a compiacere la piazza, ma in quel modo non si va in paradiso. Abbiamo rovinato una stagione facendo rimanere un incapace nel quale nemmeno si credeva, e adesso mettere una toppa è quasi impossibile.


Anch'io penso che abbiano tenuto Montella per compiacere la piazza, infatti su questo forum dove gente come Ancelotti ed Allegri è stata derisa San Vincenzo era adorato e venerato per il mitico sesto posto dietro corazzate del calibro di.....Atalanta e Lazio.

Infatti, al di là del rinnovo (dovuto a quel punto) e delle belle parole, il mercato è stato condotto indipendentemente da lui (Bonucci e Kalinic a parte). Kessiè dubito fortemente sia il tipo di centrocampista prediletto da Montella, così come non credo che l'aeroplanino abbia spinto per un trequartista puro come Calhanoglu o quel Andre Silva che non fa giocare mai. A fine luglio Montella disse: "Mi mancano una mezz'ala, un esterno d'attacco ed una punta". In pratica dichiarava l'intenzione di fare il 4-3-3. La società non solo non lo ha accontentato ma dopo Roma ha chiarito che avrebbe gradito un 3-5-2. Pensiero condivisbile ma allora perchè non è stato venduto (con dolore) Suso così da finanziare l'acquisto di una vera seconda punta? 

Insomma siamo all'arte dei compromessi che non fanno felici nessuno. Le parole di Fassone e la rabbia di Mirabelli mi sembrano reazioni tipiche di chi pensa "Ecco lo sapevo!!". Ma pensarci prima? Mancini no ok ma Spalletti ai primi di maggio era ancora libero....


----------



## Crox93 (25 Settembre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È risaputo che Fassone e Mirabelli volessero pendere Mancini, o comunque sostituire Montella, ritenuto non adeguato al progetto. Non l'hanno fatto per paura della reazione della piazza. Un errore da dilettanti.
> Prestano troppa attenzione a compiacere la piazza, ma in quel modo non si va in paradiso. Abbiamo rovinato una stagione facendo rimanere un incapace nel quale nemmeno si credeva, e adesso mettere una toppa è quasi impossibile.



Concordo.
E il fatto che Mancini sia piu adatto di Montella ti fa capire il livello disarmante del nostro mister


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2017)

Ok Montella ha dimostrato di essere inadeguato, ma sul serio Mancini? Mancini sarebbe ancora peggio


----------



## Zenos (25 Settembre 2017)

Fassone furioso, Mirabelli furioso,Montella furioso e Bonucci furioso...la colpa di chi è?del cuoco di casa Milan?


----------



## Gas (25 Settembre 2017)

Io credo che la sfuriata dei dirigenti sia stata fatta per passare un segnale forte a tutti: Ok la positività iniziale per il nuovo progetto, i sorrisi ed i vogliamoci bene ma devono arrivare anche i risultati sul campo e tutti devono dare il massimo per ottenerli.
Non penso ci sia nessun reale progetto di esonerare Montella che ha un contratto ancora lungo ed oneroso, ma con queste dichiarazioni gli si è voluto mettere un po' di pepe al c...

Dal mio punto di vista il grandissimo errore di Montella per ora è stato quello di effettuare un'eccessiva rotazione.
"L'amagama" dicevo quest'estate. Non si crea cambiando formazione ad ogni partita nell'illusione di dar spazio a tutti e far giocare sempre elementi freschi.
Ora che l'Europa League è ancora in una fase di partite semplici si dovevano creare due formazioni tipo, una per l'EL e l'altra per il campionato. Poi con l'aumentare della difficoltà in Europa si potrà rivedere la formazione.

Devono giocare sempre gli stessi assieme, ed in questa fase i migliori devono essere quelli che giocano il campionato.

Qualche giorno fa ho sentito un'intervista a Montella nella quale dichiarava che praticamente non si allenano mai sulle tattiche ma che fanno solo un lavoro didattico. Ha detto che provano direttamente in partita. E' una cosa agghiacciante. Ancora una volta penso che abbia sbagliato completamente l'approccio a questa stagione. Doveva creare due blocchi, uno per il campionato ed uno per l' EL ed entrambi i gruppi si sarebbero potuti allenare senza distrazioni solo per quella competizione approfondendo il lavoro tattico e l'affiatmento di reparto.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Settembre 2017)

Mancini è un non allenatore che fa acquistare a carissimo prezzo giocatori che poi manda in tribuna, in giro non c'erano allenatori che davano maggiori garanzie di Montella e alla fine sarebbe stata un'altra scommessa.

Spalletti stava da un anno d'accordo con l'Inter, ci si è messo tanto perché la società si è prestata al giochino di Conte, un altro che dal Chelsea non aveva intenzione di muoversi


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> lo ripeto qui: montella nel post cagliari o crotone (non ricordo) dice: dovrò avere fantasia quando faccio la formazione perché chi ha costruito la rosa ne ha avuta abbastanza.
> A me mira è piaciuto in questa sessione però alcuni errori ci sono, sia comunicativi che di acquisti.
> Era chiaro come non ci fossero 11 giocatori per un modulo ben preciso.
> Esempio lampante è keita, obbiettivo dichiarato, che non è arrivato e non è stato sostituito con un giocatore simile.



Ma per favore!!
L'esterno sinistro, il vice Kessie...oh raga, a Montella nessuno ha chiesto lo scudetto ma il quarto posto! Quarto l'anno scorso è arrivato Gasperini con l'Atalanta, con Petagna e Papu gomez...
Se servivanoa nche Keita, Aubameyang e Sanches per fare 4° in serie A scusate tanto am i 3 milioni che danno a Montella (terzo più pagato del campionato) me li prendevo io!

Ieri siamo stati ridicolizzati da questo 11
Puggioni
Beresznyski
Silvestre
Ferrari
Strinic
Barreto
Torreira
Praet
Ramirez
Quagliarella
Zapata

Ma di cosa parliamo? in tre mesi non ha ancora deciso il modulo e il giocatore più talentuso lo fa marcire in panca perché non ha ancora saputo dove metterlo


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io resto della mia idea : c'era una campagna acquisti pre-bonucci e poi ne abbiamo avuta una post-bonucci.
> L'acquisto di leo ha cambiato i piani in corsa.
> Siamo molto indietro nella costruzione della squadra, non abbiamo trovato la giusta amalgama.
> Questa difesa a tre sembrava la panacea di tutti i mali ma forse erano solo i nostri avversari ad essere scarsi o forse è il mister che sbaglia le scelte.
> ...



Condivido tutto.


----------



## kipstar (25 Settembre 2017)

a prescindere da tutto ... poco gioco.... pochi gol su manovra .... 8 gol presi .... (4 con la lazie ..vabbè) .... quello che secondo me deve far pensare è che ieri erano MOLLI ... poi anche essere fuori forma ... ma la samp arrivava sempre prima sul pallone e ci mettevano la gamba.... il primo contrasto PULITO lo ha fatto fborini quando è+ antrato....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore!!
> L'esterno sinistro, il vice Kessie...oh raga, a Montella nessuno ha chiesto lo scudetto ma il quarto posto! Quarto l'anno scorso è arrivato Gasperini con l'Atalanta, con Petagna e Papu gomez...
> Se servivanoa nche Keita, Aubameyang e Sanches per fare 4° in serie A scusate tanto am i 3 milioni che danno a Montella (terzo più pagato del campionato) me li prendevo io!
> 
> ...







verità sacrosanta


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Settembre 2017)

Se ci mettessimo seduti ad un tavolo io ed altri 10 di questo forum riusciremmo a fare una formazione molto più decente di quella di Montella.


----------



## addox (25 Settembre 2017)

Adesso il problema è la campagna acquisti. Una squadra lenta, senza ********, che gioca a tre all'ora e ultimo, ma non meno importante, che tiene in panchina i giocatori più talentuosi. Mah


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (25 Settembre 2017)

Partendo dal fatto che ritengo montella il principale colpevole vista la qualità dei giocatori, c'è però una cosa che non riesco a capire. Hanno sempre detto che il mercato è stato fatto con e per l'allenatore, se cosi fosse perchè mai abbiamo una squadra che si adatta male al 4-3-3?


----------



## Smoking Bianco Kakà (25 Settembre 2017)

Ha tutte le ragioni per essere furioso


----------



## Schism75 (25 Settembre 2017)

Il principale colpevole è l'allenatore senza ombra di dubbio. 
Ma anche l'altro responsabile della parte tecnica deve essere chiamato a rispondere:
-sul mercato
-sulla conferma dell'allenatore

Perchè se è vero che sono stati spesi oltre 200 mln, è altrettanto vero che non si capisce con quale idea sul sistema di gioco sia stata costruita. E se Montella è stato interpellato per ogni acquisto. Perchè la rosa è corta, e incompleta per giocare con il 3-5-2, e assolutamente monca per fare il 4-3-3, con relativa turnazione. Idem per fare il 4-2-3-1 (avremmo una sola riserva Borini per i 3 dietro la punta, oltre ad essere giocatori molto posizionali)

Inoltre il reparto più importante, il centrocampo, ha visto l'arrivo di soli 2 giocatori seppur di elevatissima qualità, a fronte di 5 usciti. E infatti ci manca una mezzala sinistra titolare (non può esserlo Bonaventura) e una riserva di kessie. Sono stati spesi 60 mln (di più con i bonus) per 2 scommesse: Andrè Silva e Calhanoglou. Mentre sulla prima posso essere favorevole, anche se le punte portoghesi sono spesso un bluff, il secondo è un giocatore che, oltre al deficit fisico per prolungata inattività, ha un ruolo che nel 4-3-3 semplicemente non c'è: il trequartista. Non è un esterno da 4-3-3, anche per parola di Montella, o meglio non può giocare insieme a Suso che è speculare (e lo avevamo scritto tutti). E non basta metterlo come mezzala per renderlo un centrocampista. Forse lo sarà tra 2 anni. Forse. Quei 24 mln (21 + bonus),mia idea, potevano essere impiegati per un centrocampista vero e magari per una riserva decente, aggiungendoci magari i soldi per Borini. 
Meglio avere un giocatore di ruolo, per quanto scarso sia, che uno da adattare. 
Oltre all'affare Bonucci che ha creato più eccitazione mediatica che tecnica. Perchè se in quel momento si è deciso di virare alla difesa a 3, tardivamente dopo aver acquistato Calhanoglou, a malincuore avrebbero dovuto vendere subito anche Suso, bene, e prendere 1/2 giocatori più funzionali a quel tipo di sistema di gioco.


----------



## BELOUFA (25 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma tu le partite le hai viste perdonami? Come può un dirigente non mettere in riga allenatore e giocatori dopo simili prestazioni? Se questa squadra la avesse in mano Conte saremmo a punteggio pieno. Al 100%. L' allenatore e il suo staff stanno sbagliando tutto quello che possono sbagliare ed anche oltre. Se Montella va in conferenza a dire che con l' acquisto di Bonucci (CHE LUI HA CALDEGGIATO) si era deciso di passare alla difesa a 3 per quale diavolo di motivo non l' ha MAI provata in allenamento prima del post Lazio? Perchè la squadra gioca senza idee e puntualmente viene messa in difficoltà esattamente dove tutti sanno prima ancora dell' inizio della partita stessa? Perchè la squadra non ha miglioramenti nelle trame di gioco e non ha intensità fisica? Le colpe sono della società o di un allenatore che dopo 4 schiaffi a Roma e 2 a Genova va in conferenza a ridere e prima della partita (ed anche dopo) si esalta per 2 statistiche ridicole e palesemente incongruenti con la realtà? No, quiesti sono tutti professionisti. E' giusto che chi comanda critichi chi sta al di sotto e non svolge il proprio lavoro. Non andava fatto pubblicamente? E perchè? Cosa cambia nella testa dei giocatori se tali accuse vengono fatte in tv oltre che negli spogliatoi e a Milanello? Non cambia nulla.



Io non solo vedo le partite ma a calcio c'ho pure giocato tra le pippe come me.
E da quest'estate ho detto che la squadra è piatta, non sono stati capaci di prendere mezzo velocista, non hai cambio di passo in rosa (che si giochi a 3 o 4), ci sono 3 prime punte, 3 trequartisti.
Questi 3 trequartisti sono tutti molto simili, poco veloci, tutti portatori, nessuno va senza palla, i problemi sono strutturali puoi metterla come vuoi, ma nel calcio moderno non conosco mezza squadra che gioca senza esterni che saltano l'uomo, mezza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Il principale colpevole è l'allenatore senza ombra di dubbio.
> Ma anche l'altro responsabile della parte tecnica deve essere chiamato a rispondere:
> -sul mercato
> -sulla conferma dell'allenatore
> ...



l'idea di gioco sembrava chiara dalle interviste rilasciate dall'allenatore, montella che diceva di vivere un sogno di avere una squadra duttile che può giocare a 3 a 4 dietro, con due punte o col tridenti in avanti io me lo ricordo bene, se poi moltella non riesce a tramutare i suoi sogni in schemi concreti il problema è suo non di chi costruisce la squadra.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Settembre 2017)

Ora come ora è il primo responsabile del fallimento. Speriamo che il tempo dia ragione alle sue scelte...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Settembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'idea di gioco sembrava chiara dalle interviste rilasciate dall'allenatore, montella che diceva di vivere un sogno di avere una squadra duttile che può giocare a 3 a 4 dietro, con due punte o col tridenti in avanti io me lo ricordo bene, se poi moltella non riesce a tramutare i suoi sogni in schemi concreti il problema è suo non di chi costruisce la squadra.



Chi ha tenuto montella è il direttore tecnico in primis. E i fatti oggettivi è quello che stiamo riportando da diverse settimane i ogni post.

In realtà Montella, non per difenderlo, ma dopo il Crotone disse che eravamo corti in rosa. 

Per quanto uno possa pensare e sognare, Calhanoglou e Suso non saranno mai come Robben e Ribery. E se l'allenatore lo pensa, allora la colpa ricade sul direttore tecnico. Che, vorrei ricordare, è il responsabile dell'area tecnica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Chi ha tenuto montella è il direttore tecnico in primis. E i fatti oggettivi è quello che stiamo riportando da diverse settimane i ogni post.
> 
> In realtà Montella, non per difenderlo, ma dopo il Crotone disse che eravamo corti in rosa.
> 
> Per quanto uno possa pensare e sognare, Calhanoglou e Suso non saranno mai come Robben e Ribery. E se l'allenatore lo pensa, allora la colpa ricade sul direttore tecnico. Che, vorrei ricordare, è il responsabile dell'area tecnica.



la storia della rosa corta vale fino ad un certo punto, la lazio è cortissima, l'inter non ne parliamo infatti spalletti si lamenta ad ogni intervista, la roma non ha esterni per il gioco di di francesco, quindi come puoi ben vedere montella è in ottima compagnia


----------



## krull (25 Settembre 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Io non solo vedo le partite ma a calcio c'ho pure giocato tra le pippe come me.
> E da quest'estate ho detto che la squadra è piatta, non sono stati capaci di prendere mezzo velocista, non hai cambio di passo in rosa (che si giochi a 3 o 4), ci sono 3 prime punte, 3 trequartisti.
> Questi 3 trequartisti sono tutti molto simili, poco veloci, tutti portatori, nessuno va senza palla, i problemi sono strutturali puoi metterla come vuoi, ma nel calcio moderno non conosco mezza squadra che gioca senza esterni che saltano l'uomo, mezza.



Ma scusa...nella prima Juve di Conte questi giocatori che saltavano l'uomo dove erano? Non ne aveva mezzo in campo con queste caratteristiche. Tu ieri avevi Suso e Buonaventura e in parte Kessie. Che vanno senza palla anche, i 2 esterni, Kalinic, Kessie e lo stesso Buonaventura. Ieri mancava tutto tranne che gente che ti saltava l'uomo. Non riuscivamo nemmeno ad uscire dalla nostra trequarti. Mancavano gli appoggi ma se dopo un primo tempo intero passato a vedere Kessie perder palla davanti alla difesa questo ripropone le stesse identiche robe nel secondo tempo senza nemmeno un accorgimento puoi anche avere Messi lí davanti ma non servirebbe a niente comunque. Kessie a prender palla basso non ci deve andare, al massimo deve essere di appoggio a colui che ci va. Ieri non era partita da fioretto. Era partita da battaglia. Era partita fa verticalizzazione su 2 punte e battaglia sulle seconde palle.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Settembre 2017)

Io capisco Mirabelli, ma non può nemmeno tirarsi fuori dai problemi e dalle critiche. Lui ha riconfermato Montella. Io credo che la squadra possa e debba rendere 100 volte meglio di così, dati gli interpreti in organico, e credo che abbia allestito un'ottima ma incompleta squadra e se hanno costruito una squadra - non dico a caso - che non mette d'accordo nè lui nè Montella circa l'idea di modulo e gioco, due domande dovrebbe anche farsele perlomeno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Settembre 2017)

Ha sbagliato l'acquisto del centravanti (Kalinic) e se i titolari ai suoi fianchi sono suso e Bonaventura allora poteva fare a meno di comprare anche Andrè Silva e Calhanoglu.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Settembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'idea di gioco sembrava chiara dalle interviste rilasciate dall'allenatore, montella che diceva di vivere un sogno di avere una squadra duttile che può giocare a 3 a 4 dietro, con due punte o col tridenti in avanti io me lo ricordo bene, se poi moltella non riesce a tramutare i suoi sogni in schemi concreti il problema è suo non di chi costruisce la squadra.



Cosa vuoi che dica l'allenatore in quel momento, ha anche detto che mancavano dei giocatori in alcuni ruoli se è per questo, se sono stati lì a trattare i giocatore del Bayern e poi non è arrivato nessuno lo sapeva anche il DS, l'errore è stato non trovare un altro giocatore in prestito invece di fermarsi


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Settembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Facesse autocritica invece, Borini a sette milioni chi lo ha voluto? Per non parlare del mercato senza programmazione



L'acquisto di borini e' una polpetta clamorosa in pieno stile condor,sfido chiunque a condraddirmi.Lui sa di rischiare in caso di fallimento,ridolini invece se ne sbatte perche' sa che verra' fatto fuori a fine anno sia con la champions che senza.Perche' se andiamo in champions secondo me si faranno ponti d'oro a Conte.


----------



## Djici (25 Settembre 2017)

Se Montella e inadeguato (e non lo penso) allora la colpa è sua che lo ha tenuto.
Se abbiamo voragini in rosa la colpa è sempre sua.

Questo era un mercato dove non si poteva sbagliare. Un mercato dove era meglio prenderne pochi ma di altissimo livello piutosto che tanti giovane scomesse.

Se ha parlato moltissimo in estate la colpa è ancora sua.
Farebbe bene a capire che Montella rischia il posto ma lui rischia la carriera


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Siete esageratissimi.
> Borini è arrivato con la formula del prestito ed il il costo sarà spalmato su più anni.
> 
> Questo terribile mercato ci ha finalmente portato:
> ...



Esatto. Inoltre non è il DS che decide il modulo di una squadra, per quanto possa capirne di calcio, quello spetta all'allenatore.
Non è una rosa perfetta per un modulo preciso, sulla carta.
Ma è una rosa che si presta a diverse varianti e questo dovrebbe essere un pregio.


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma scusa...nella prima Juve di Conte questi giocatori che saltavano l'uomo dove erano? Non ne aveva mezzo in campo con queste caratteristiche. Tu ieri avevi Suso e Buonaventura e in parte Kessie. Che vanno senza palla anche, i 2 esterni, Kalinic, Kessie e lo stesso Buonaventura. Ieri mancava tutto tranne che gente che ti saltava l'uomo. Non riuscivamo nemmeno ad uscire dalla nostra trequarti. Mancavano gli appoggi ma se dopo un primo tempo intero passato a vedere Kessie perder palla davanti alla difesa questo ripropone le stesse identiche robe nel secondo tempo senza nemmeno un accorgimento puoi anche avere Messi lí davanti ma non servirebbe a niente comunque. Kessie a prender palla basso non ci deve andare, al massimo deve essere di appoggio a colui che ci va. Ieri non era partita da fioretto. Era partita da battaglia. Era partita fa verticalizzazione su 2 punte e battaglia sulle seconde palle.



La juve aveva Pepe e Lichtsteiner che asfaltavano la fascia, a centrocampo c'erano Pirlo e Vidal che se giocano oggi sono ancora più forti dei tuoi, e Vidal si sa andare negli spazi non Kessie.
Kessie che lo dico da Giugno , e andatevia leggere i mex, è stato un trappolone, un giocatore che ti fa vincere una partita e te ne fa perdere 4, imprecisio tecnicamente, senza riferimenti in campo, uno spirito libero della via mediana con poca arte.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Settembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi che dica l'allenatore in quel momento, ha anche detto che mancavano dei giocatori in alcuni ruoli se è per questo, se sono stati lì a trattare i giocatore del Bayern e poi non è arrivato nessuno lo sapeva anche il DS, l'errore è stato non trovare un altro giocatore in prestito invece di fermarsi



montella non ha tutte le colpe chiaro, ma che non si dica che montella non ha una rosa tale da poter trovare una soluzione perchè è semplicemente ridicolo soprattutto considerando le rose dei nostri diretti concorrenti (lazio e inter)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Settembre 2017)

Che siano stati fatti errori in fase di campagna acquisti mi pare evidente. Andava rafforzato il reparto offensivo, è lì che si vincono le partite. Non è che ti arriva un procuratore a Casa Milan e ti dice "Si può fare Bonucci" e lo prendi dimenticando completamente le esigenze della squadra. Bisognava prendere un'ala sinistra almeno e un attaccante forte davvero, altro che Kalinic. Quindi sì, ha cannato anche Mirabelli che purtroppo non era mai stato DS ad alti livelli e forse paghiamo anche la sua inesperienza. A ogni modo penso che Montella abbia in mano una squadra che può arrivare quarta. Il problema è che per noi l'allenatore non è un valore aggiunto bensì un handicap. Prima se ne va e prima potremo ripartire.


----------

